# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Gevoel van spierpijn

## treiske

:D ik heb al maanden last van spierpijnen in armen en benen soms is het of ze met een mes in mijn bovenbeen steken dan heb ik een paar seconden geen steun meer als ik het den eerste keer gehad heb deed het verschrikkelijk veel pijn en moest ik mijn been meeslepen ik kon er niet meer op staan de dokter vind niks ook scanners hebben niks opgeleverd.heeft er soms nog iemand last van en wat kan ik er aan doen?

----------


## snipper

Hoi treiske mag ik misschien vragen wat je leeftijd is? Ik moest namelijk een beetje denken aan groeipijn, maar dat kan natuurlijk alleen als je nog groeit...

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Snipper,
Ik denk niet dat Treiske nog groeipijnen heeft...ze is geboren in 1959 vermeld haar profiel...

Beste Treiske,
Ik heb ongeveer dezelfde pijnen als jij,veel heeft bij mij te maken met het Chronisch Vermoeidheids Syndroom...
Maar ik loop nu ook op de afdeling fysio wegens nek/schouder/rugklachten...
Na foto's en een EMG hebben ze nu een MRI-scan voorgeschreven omdat ze denken aan een nekhernia...
Heb jij ook nek/schouder/rugklachten?
Hebben ze enkel scans genomen of hebben ze meer gedaan?
-foto's
-EMG
-Bloedonderzoek(op bloedpropjes bijv)?

Sterkte in ieder geval!
Is een héél pijnlijk en belastend probleem!
Agnes

----------

